# Hair piece of Beers...Mullet Beer Slot Truck



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Well here is my Mullet Beer Truck. Made it from a Nascar decal sheet.

The "ullet" is from a Silver Bullet (Coors) decal and the "M" is from a furniture sponsor decal. The yellow "beer is from a Keystone Beer sponsor decal. The yellow stripe is Pactra Trim Tape.

Just finished this one up and donating it to the Auction. Joez this was made with you in mind man. I love this beer truck but, going to let it go...oh dang!





































Mullets Rule!....Har!

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dang !! good looking trucks man! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thats awesome Bob. wonder how much i can bid Joe up to get that one lol....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very well done!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Thats awesome Bob. wonder how much i can bid Joe up to get that one lol....


Hey Coach! Correct me if I'm wrong, but the lesson here is if we grow a "Swiffer Duster" on our noggins, Bobzilla will send us cool cars and trucks?

I will if you will...LOLOLOLOL

Hey Bob! totaly cool and fresh as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

LMFAO!



Bob, that Truck is so cool! :thumbsup: ( Feels great to be an inspiration for a change...instead of a scapegoat, target or excuse!)

Coach, play nice! (you KNOW I'll bid on the derned thing! :thumbsup: )

Bill, it is true that Bob has sent me a fine PINK buggy....but I am not so sure that it had anything to do with my hair. 
You did* note that the beer truck was headed for auction? (Has Coach grown himself a mullet that he hasn't 'fessed up to? Seems that is what you are implying! LOL)


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Love that truck!!! :woohoo: Is it headed for the auction????


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

win43 said:


> Love that truck!!! :woohoo: Is it headed for the auction????


rats...MORE competition! LOL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mullet Light Beer?*



win43 said:


> Love that truck!!! :woohoo: Is it headed for the auction????


Yes it is but, this is not my car I am entering for the competition.

Thanks for all the nice comments on this Mullet Truck guys. It was a fun build and Joez knows......I would only build this to make him laugh :lol: because, he is such a great guy as Everyone here on HT is also.  

Plan on building a blue (not AW blue) version of this one for myself. Don't want to copy this thing exactly but, want to have a Mullet Beer truck all the same. Maybe a Mullet Light Beer truck. 

Ooooh heck I should just build a blue Mullet Light Beer truck and give that for the Auction also. Then I could just copy both of them (for me) with some kind of change to make them different....who knows?  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work on the truck Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Really neat trucks!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

speaking of mullets and hair pieces and fat ass bellies, we should start a post to post our pictures............heck, we should wait till halloween for it.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> speaking of mullets and hair pieces and fat ass bellies, we should start a post to post our pictures............heck, we should wait till halloween for it.


O.K. Ed,

Here I am, 43 year old Side Pocket Bob...zilla. Now just start a thread and I will put this Mug Shot in it.











Bob...zillla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

aaahhhhhhh!!! Zilla is coming!!!! ahhhhhhhhhh...  

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*So Win how do you like the Mullet Truck?*



win43 said:


> Love that truck!!! :woohoo: Is it headed for the auction????


Win,

Hmmmmm guess you were serious about "win"ning this man. Hey Win if you ever take off the body on that Mullet Beer Truck could you put #1 on the inside with a black sharpie as I will be making a #2 and #3 (different but, simular) Mullet Beer Trucks...You have #1 man!! 

Enjoy it and will post up the brother Mullet II truck (for Joez) here when done....Under construction now! In fact I am headed down now to put some Mullet Beer decals on the hood right now. 

After this I am going to build a Mullet Beer III for me and then it will be time for the "Mullet Light" beer truck in a different color also for the next Auction.

Any suggestions on what color this New Light Beer 57 Suburban should be? Take in to consideration that the words "Mullet" are in White and the words "Beer" are still going to be in yellow...heck I still gotta find a bunch compatible "Light" decals for this.

I was thinking a nice blue  (not crying but, just the color blue I was thinking) or maybe confused: blue) main paint job with some Yellow/White stripes up top???? I want to keep it similar to the first but, different colors.

Yeah this gets long...ha,ha,ha....I am also thinking of some future Mullet Beer trucks. Like "Mullet Premium Beer" or Mullet Lager Beer". Any other Mullet Beer names you can think of....just drop your ideas in here please.

Why do half the cars I make end up belonging to some one else? Because that's the way it is.....bye, bye, Kool little slot car...bye, bye. :wave:

This is all I am saying for now but, there is more......Muhahahahahaha :devil:

bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Duh Bob!....LIGHT green!


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice Mullet Dude!

RW
MovieCarMania.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Oh yeah....duh*



Bill Hall said:


> Duh Bob!....LIGHT green!


Yah man...Duh...light green! Har why didn't I think of that? lol



















Thanks yet again for your great wisdom Bill and keen insight to the totally obvious and correct color choice. 



Movie Car Mania said:


> Nice Mullet Dude!
> 
> RW
> MovieCarMania.com


Thanks RW...this one in progress is on its way to Joez (the inspiration behind this truck) when it gets the final Mullet II change process....starting now.....*runs downstairs pant, pant....walking now...sits...GO!*

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bob, I'm thinking I like the unstriped version of the Mullet truck better. Makes the nifty decals really stand out in contrast.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You are the arteast, Bob, but I think it is perfect, too!
Bill is right! The eyes are drawn to the name 1st, rather than second.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hiding is plain sight is Bobs yellar shadow!

OMG...Zilla's been Hilltopped!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I saw that BH, I'm guessing Hooters for the sponsor on the Shadow, only a guess... I also like the just green look on the panel, maybe some yeller spoke wheels???...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah....are you guys kidding me....OMG...aaaaaaaaaaaah!














































The second coat of Future is drying on the Mullet II truck right now OVER THE STRIPES! 

These pics suck ( just like the stripes) and this pic only shows the first base coat of future put on. I will post up a couple of better pics (of my sucky stripe job) before I send this out to yah Joez.

Now you guys tell me....lol I have been laboring downstairs and came back to this..aaaaaaaaah. OMG....to funny!

Hilltop I told you my plans....that yellow Shadow is going to be a clone of your Jasper Powered one. If I just make copies of everyone else cars from now on everyone will then like them...Har,har,har....this shouldn't be funny but, it is. 

Next time I will just do up a diecast and post it. That way when I stripe it and it looks like Crap  just won't matter. :jest:

I gooped it all together and it may need one more touch up of Future Tuesday night? It was painted with green Chromium oxide paint wich dries flat untill cleared.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah...stripe........no......better....aaaaaaaah Nooooooooooooooooooooo.......aaaaaaaaaaah:lol: I need a smoke now and am off to bed....oh dang!

Bob...the stripe putter on-er but, should have left it off...zilla

P.S. What do you guys know anyways....ha,ha,ha.....this cracks me up man....I am busting a gut...RALMAO


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Hiding is plain sight is Bobs yellar shadow!
> 
> OMG...Zilla's been Hilltopped!


Yep ever since I saw Hilltops Yellow Shadow (see large picture of Yellow Shadow below) my life has not been the same. I am going to clone one for myself (will use a different # ) with Hilltops permision. HT and many others here on HobbyTalk do builds that just make me think *I wish that was mine*! I love this place!  










This has a base coat of gray primer with 2 coats of yellow. It is still to cold to get a good final coat on this so, waitig I am....an tis the pation. Maybe I can go and stripe all my cars till then. LOL

Bob...Copy Cat...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

NOPE! Spoke too soon. Changed my mind, Bob. I LIKE* the roof stripes! 
The colors tie the logo together quite nicely, otherwise the 2 words in different colors just kind of float there. 
Bill, ever the minimalist, I think was trying to rub off on me.:lol: The completeness of the original build is one of the things that attracted me to it in the first place, Bob! It is beautiful. It would look cool without the stripe on the roof but this, to me, is great!.:thumbsup:


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:yeah that thing is cool


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*Stripes are okay by me*

JoeZ,
I like the unconventional stripes and their placement


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Minimalist!?*

Oh fine! Tar and feather me...will it be done in stripes?...vertical or horizontal?.....just mask off my meat balls please. :freak:

Sure I'm a minimalist...I'm LAZY! Unlike Zilla who always goes the extra mile.
I just liked the unstriped version cuz it was different than the original. Bob...what they heck are you doin' listening to anything I say? I just like messin' with Joe and causing turmoil on yer work bench...yer far too productive. Your makin us all look bad  

Stripes er not Bob, the build is skookum and the theme is heartfelt.

You guys just wait! One of these days I'm gonna hermetically seal a car with a shrink wrap of decals....of course they will all be crooked, cockeyed, wrinkled and torn! Know thyself LOLOLOLOL!

Just you wait and see!

Still waiting.....?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*This I'd like to see. (really)*



Bill Hall said:


> Still waiting.....?


speaking of waiting Bob... what's the hold up on the blue truck? sheesh!! nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

The "Mullet Beer Truck II" :thumbsup:would look really good next to MY "Mullet Beer Truck I". WHEN DOES THE AUCTION START!!!!!:woohoo: :dude: :woohoo:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

win43 said:


> The "Mullet Beer Truck II" :thumbsup:would look really good next to MY "Mullet Beer Truck I". WHEN DOES THE AUCTION START!!!!!:woohoo: :dude: :woohoo:


Ya missed the auction, man. *I* won it. LOL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mullet Beer truck on its way now!!*

Joez,

Here it comes the Mullet Beer II truck man! You got your track done yet? lol 










Going out this Monday after work. :wave:

Hey! wait a dang second...where is mine? Mullet Beer III truck is now under construction.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Nice truck*

Is it live or Memorex??? Bob...Mullet Truck...zilla, I really think you should build a Mullet truck for every Hobby Talk Fan!!! Looks as good as the other first!!! ... RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah....yeah, surrrrre the traaack is done. Thaaat's the ticket!:devil:

It is beautiful, Bob!:thumbsup: (at least I can run it around on my door track!)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Is it live or Memorex??? Bob...Mullet Truck...zilla, I really think you should build a Mullet truck for every Hobby Talk Fan!!! Looks as good as the other first!!! ... RM


Hilltop,

Well here are three more painted up that need the Mullet Light Beer decal treatment. Took Bills advice and made these in "light" green for the light beer trucks.










The next Mullet Lager truck will be a Metallic Green 3-some & pics will appear here for the Auction after the Auction coming up next.

1 for the Auction, 1 for Joez if he looses the next Auction (if he doesn't loose the next Auction then it will be put up for Auction at a later date) and 1 for me.

Heck I don't even have a Mullet truck myself yet...what is up with that? Well I need to paint one up still. Don't worry there is plenty of Mullet green left over. 

From here on out three Mullet trucks will be painted up at a time. Wish that I would have thought of that the first round. Doooooh! Actually I painted up four of these light green ones but, the first one shot started to run so, it simply just got dunked in pine sol ...no big deal. (adjusted to temperature change from Nebraska Winter weather conditions & the next three came out smooth as it wasn't Super Cold that day ). Lighter coats and more Hair dryer (more cowbell...lol)

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mullet light! LOL...tastes great, less filling.....does that mean I can fit more than one in the Jebus case? HAR!

Looking good, Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

:woohoo: I like the way you think Bob...assembly line...zilla, supply and demand!!! If your already making a mess with paint spray, make a bigger mess. The Mullet Light, just sounds cool. Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Auction????  Did someone say auction???  Mullet Lite Beer Truck?? :thumbsup: Mullet Lite Beer Truck going up for auction??? :woohoo:
Where's my wallet??? :freak: DANG!!!! no money left in it. " Dear i'm gonna need an advance on my allowance" :jest::lol::jest:.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mullet Light.....Hmmm.... going a bit bald on top? LOL!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:lol: ROTFLMAO:lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mullet Light Beer progress...*

Well here is a picture of some progress that has been made now on the Mullet Light Beer trucks. 










Bob...Light...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Well here is a picture of some progress that has been made now on the Mullet Light Beer trucks.
> 
> 
> Bob...Light...zilla


oh boy...  LOL

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bob, Put some light yellow stripes on the Mullet Light truck. Should do the trick. Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Looking great, Bob! Randy is right. Light yellow stripes is the ticket, or a FEW skinny yellow ones. (not like the hardtop dune buggy roof.) What ever ya do, It will look GREAT!
I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Its Coming along great Bob, Mullet light, thats like Joe after a haircut right? lol.. great stuff...


Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Looking great, Bob! Randy is right. Light yellow stripes is the ticket, or a FEW skinny yellow ones. (not like the hardtop dune buggy roof.) What ever ya do, It will look GREAT!
> I love it! :thumbsup:


Joez & Randy,

You guys are cracking me up about the roof on these trucks. RALMAO :lol: This Mullet Beer truck thing has just turned into a fun to do project for me. There was nothing set in stone on these builds and just went with it.

These pinstripe water decals (from a 60s model kit) will be sealed in Future this time around with Ho-Models new molded in color rims and Jacks white wall tires.










Back to Mullet land now, Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bob, that truck is just as cool as MY Mullet Beer truck. Maybe you should have turned the roof stripes so the pointy end was forward? :lol: LOOKS GREAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Bob, that truck is just as cool as MY Mullet Beer truck. Maybe you should have turned the roof stripes so the pointy end was forward? :lol: LOOKS GREAT! :thumbsup:


Joez,

What a kidder you are. :lol: RALMAO

It was very hard to do but, managed to put the decals for the truck you will recieve, if you win the Auction, on backwards.










Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bob, That is just screwed up man, LOL. You been sucking tooooooo many fumes!!! Open the door!!!! RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOLOLOL

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

BOB! They don't work like peel&stick diecut stickers, man. ya SLIDE them off the paper!

LOL! That is just way too funny! I didn't even notice it right away until I read Randys reply. HOOOO! I can hardly catch my breath! Thanks for the day brightener, Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LMAO 'Zilla!

A true classic in HT slot history. Reads correctly in the rearview mirror.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thinking of Christmas in April already*

Joez,

I made this up for you the other day. Just print it out as is. You don't need to shrink it down because, the box it will go on should be pretty big by December 25th! Oh,oh,oh Yeah!










Merry Christmas to me! 

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Two Mullet Light Beer trucks done and one more to go. Of coarse the one more to go is mine. lol I also have another original Mullet Beer truck to do...mine also.










Joez came up with an idea to do up trailers for the original Mullet Beer trucks. Will post up pictures of them here in just a second.

















Gotta keep plugging along so, my to do list can become my done list! 

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dang.. awesome job man!!! :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lil' cubbies look great Zilla!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Keep'n it cold*

Hot looking cooler you got there Bob...have beer will travel...zilla!!!! I know where the crowd will be at the next show...RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bob! The trailers are looking as cool as I imagined them! :thumbsup: Way to sling that paint, Mate! :thumbsup: Mmmmmullet Beer! heh!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I am always open for ideas and asked joez what to do for the rims since the RRR rim and tires are to large to fit under the skirts.

The answer was sand some T-Jet tires down and paint the axle ends red. I liked that idea so, next post will show the 3 trailers done and with tires.










Today is Free Comic Book day so, we gotta go get ours now...brb

Bob...Ghost Rider Rules...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mullet Beer Peterbilts....Keep on Truckin'...Yeah baby!*

I lied about the next pictures. Just getting another project closer to being checked off. One of these is Joez, one is Win43s (he commissioned it in trade and sent the trailer and a Peterbilt body), one is mine and one is going up for the HOHT Auction along with a Mullet Beer Green Peterbilt with an AFX lighted chassis.

Now that the stickers have been designed, printed and applied (Wheeeew!) all that needs to be done is take apart, ELO strip the stripes & primmer & paint up 4 Peterbilts, decal them put them back together and clear coat them...yeah that's all. Love this fun project and hope you all enjoy these behind the scene pics.





































Well its a good thing I had an Emergency Supply of Bill Hall red goop as of course my trailer (always happens to me) had the broken trailer pin. Wins pin is of the large type while, the other 3 all have the skinny post. Only mine was broken...came that way...oh darn!

Well what next...Mullet Light Beer trailers and Tractors? Open the main valve for the Light green ink supply on the copier guys...har

Mullet Beer is a Registered Trademark Name and cannot be used without the soul permission of Mullet Beer inc. Saint Paul MN. EST. sometime in the 80s by drunken long haired hippies. Mullet Beer products are produced by Bob...zilla of Gretna, Nebraska in compliance with Mullet Beer inc.

Bob...Keep on Truckin'...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Those are wundermous Bob! Fun to watch the gradual evolution of the original concept.:thumbsup:

Can you future over those paper stickies?

You gonna use the live dually tractor I built on your personal Beer Mullet? Seems like I built that on the correct chassis that has the soldering tabs for tractor lighting.

Good thing I made that goop batch in red. "Oh sure planned it that way....yeah ...dats it!"


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Those are wundermous Bob! Fun to watch the gradual evolution of the original concept.:thumbsup:
> 
> Can you future over those paper stickies?
> 
> ...


Bill,

Woke up early before the tiny ones get up to start working on the Mullet Light Beer trailers. Then I have a couple for Ed in the works as well as a Top Secret trailer project for Uuuuuum...whats his name. lol










Nope you can't Future over the stickers but, they do hold up pretty well as long as you don't spray them with water. 

My Mullet Beer Peterbuilt will be using that live dually chassis that you so Kewly made for me (you dah man...man). On a side note: Fletcher loves lighted cars. :thumbsup:

The once broken off red pin on my trailer has now dried and is in full operation...Goop is soooooooo important to my builds. Glad I met Bill Hall...Wheeeew! Ooooh and you other slotters as well because without all you Kewl HT members what would be the purpose of posting here? (*Hello* anybody....anybody at all...oh darn!)

Bob...Hobby Talk people are fun people...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bob "Mullet Beer" Zilla, you are way over the top :thumbsup::thumbsup:.
That is one fine looking Beer truck fleet. REMEMBER: " Don't drink and drive.....you might spill some"! 

Did you ever try that spray for photos on the paper stickies?? It works pretty good on photos printed on a printer. A few light coats, photo is protected, and no runs. Might wanna give it a try.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch said:


> Bill,
> 
> Woke up early before the tiny ones get up to start working on the Mullet Light Beer trailers. Then I have a couple for Ed in the works as well as a Top Secret trailer project for Uuuuuum...whats his name. lol
> 
> ...


What about using a clearcoat bomb can like Krylon or Testor's clear enamel? rrr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

These rigs are coming along GREAT, Bob...HTML king...zilla! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Test time in Nebraska "clear" Wax?*



roadrner said:


> What about using a clearcoat bomb can like Krylon or Testor's clear enamel? rrr


Bill, rrr and Win43,

You guys are giving some good ideas...will try some test Semi trailers done up with these stickers and see what happens. 

If you don't try anything you don't make mistakes but, people who don't make mistakes don't do anything so, will give this a try as a clear coat would be a nice finishing touch to these. 

Who knows maybe melt clear nipple wax over them...har

Bob...thanks guys...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*How bout this?*

Most Arts and Crapps stores sell something like this....

http://www.artistcraftsman.com/blairSprays/coat.html

nuther


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sweet paper spray in a can idea ND*



tjd241 said:


> Most Arts and Crapps stores sell something like this....
> 
> http://www.artistcraftsman.com/blairSprays/coat.html
> 
> nuther


Thank you very much ND....This looks like the ticket!

Bob...Sweet paper spray in a can idea ND...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Here they are...Mullet Beer trailers finished...*

Well here they are....another Check Mark on my to do list marked off! 



















The rims that came with these RRR trailers were replaced with HO Models New molded in white rims. Only one problem though. The t-jet tires were to tall to fit under the fender skirts so, Joez came up with the answer here.

Dremel tool, rear Tuff Ones rim and Sandpaper. Had to put the axle inside of a piece of plastistruc tube to get it to chuck up in my dremel tool. Slow and steady is the answer (yeah I tried to go fast once and messed up a pair of tires). Put my Dremel 400 on the 3 setting and applied light pressure till they got down to the proper size. 

Joez has a red ended Axle trailer, Win and I have chrome ends. Now that red one is a Rare Variation...lol  That little yellow  thing on the end is a piece of Poster Putty to keep the tires from slipping on the rim while sanding.

Bob...more Mullet Beer truck builds soon to come...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bam.....oh Darn*

These are the Future Mullet Semi Trucks that need to be detail painted, decaled, and put back together. One is for the HOHT Auction and the other is for Win43 who got me off my booty and sent a Peterbuilt and Trailer for me to jump start this whole project. Thanks Jerry for the push. 










Ed sent me 3 of these guys and you can see that in my shop things are done a little different than Randy's. I use scare tactics and a different kind of prodding...Get to work slaves....ha,ha,ha...










Ed you have hooked both Fletcher and me up very well in the Monster department. Can't thank you enough...well Yes I can because this is enough now...har

So I was checking out "CUSTOM SLOT CARS" on the bay today and found this great short bus that Ed was selling. Gonna totally Monster it up...Yeah Baby! :woohoo:










Have always been a big fan of Eds builds (along with everyone else's here at HT) because he always ads that Sethndaddy gore and blood to his builds in a fun way. 

On that note: Ginger was driving to Kansas today with Bree, Fletcher, me and her Mother...BAM! Ginger left one seriously FLAT Squirrel on the Highway in Kansas today. Why was it so funny...just because...BAM...ha...oh gez here comes the Peta people now...:lol:

The little guy was scared and at one point thought he would leave the path of our Good~Year tires. Just kinda went back and forth...BAM...oh darn. I would have prefered the little guy to not get hit but, he did...BAM. LOL Ginger did the right thing by not trying to swerve or slam on the brakes while going 65 MPH. :wave: (That's my girl)

Bob...buy it now...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Totally Unavoidable...*

Good deal Bob... Gotta think the conscious "keep the car straight" thought as priority number 1 when a furry gremlin trys to de-slot ya. Those little grey bastages are going nuts this time of year. Sucks to hit anything  , but better than wrecking a car with your family on board. In my neighborhood alone, all flattened in the road, there are enough to make a pie on any given day. Nice trucks!!! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Check off...*

Well we got a great big convoy truckin' through the night...yeah!










The second coat of Future is drying right now and is quite reflective when wet...yes another check mark on my list for the HOHT...more to come soon!

This truck will come with one Mullet Beer Trailer and one Mullet Light Trailer also...just one of these bad boys made up for the Auction on a lighted chassis with Slotted rims all the way around & Mullet Green front O-Ring tires to boot. 

Bob...Check off...zilla


----------

